# Assumptions...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

As I listen to Vivaldis Oboe concerto I wonder about a few things. 
My first thought (assumption) is that the music must sound very different when played on instruments of the period it was written in. 
I do not know what a baroque oboe sounds like compared to it's more modern counterpart??
It would be interesting to hear ,if discernable, the music when played with a different tuning. To clarify what I mean from reading on line the baroque oboe was (is) tuned a=415 as opposed to a=440. I would imagine even if the difference was not audibly noticable it would be physically...you would feel it.

Any suggestions for recordings of orchestras/ensmbles who use period instruments?
Thanks


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

ensembles -

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique

collegium aureum

hanover band

soloists -

niklas eklund and crispian steele-perkins have performed/recorded much of the old trumpet literature on natural trumpets of the baroque- renaissance eras.

your question -

the timbres are very similar to modern instruments, but there is a little difference. the better the player, the less difference imo.
i think you will enjoy the period instrument groups. i have a few recordings, but mostly limit it to brass instruments.
try some hearing some beethoven on a real pianoforte.

dj


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

David,
Thanks for your response and the info about the ensembles. I will look for them.


----------

